# Get silly!!!



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

Any one else love this song regardless of how old it is
i cant stop listeing too it

GET SILLY!!!!
THE FELLAS IN THA BACK AND THE TWISTIN UP A PHILLIE!!!!!


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 5, 2008)

As much as I would like to agree with you I cant stand it. Our girls have out-played soulja boy to the MAX! haha That is who you are talking about right?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

soulja boy is in the song yes
but tha song is accutally from a rapper named V.I.C.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 5, 2008)

*The dance floor silly.*


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

i cant stand it dude im sorry. and not because its popular but because it contains no talent


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 5, 2008)

*It's so bad.*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

i agree with u that it took no tallent to make this song
but hell its a bad ass beat and i love the hook haha


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i agree with u that it took no tallent to make this song
> but hell its a bad ass beat and i love the hook haha


*Yar har. The beat is pretty cool.*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

haha i like at the end where they go
"nigga if your gonna snap snap on the beat" hahahahahahhaa


----------



## mjetta (Aug 6, 2008)

Dude i have songs i listen to that i wouldnt let anybody know about. They very embarrasing but for some reason i like em


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

haha like some backstreet boys or nsync haha


----------



## mjetta (Aug 6, 2008)

No like this for example

YouTube - Smash Mouth All Star (original music clip)


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

mjetta said:


> No like this for example
> 
> YouTube - Smash Mouth All Star (original music clip)


*Dude, i fucking love that song! * *Seriously.
If anything, this is more embarrsing but i love this song 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSWoc62VlAQ
*Nothing beats the D while ripped, or when you're just chillin *


----------



## mjetta (Aug 6, 2008)

nothing is embarrassing about tenacious!!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

mjetta said:


> nothing is embarrassing about tenacious!!


*haha yeah i guess thats true I love all of their songs.*


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

that fuckin get silly song is retarded. did rappers run out of shit to rap about or sumthin?


----------



## mjetta (Aug 6, 2008)

lets see

rims, bitches, money, killing, weed.

yep i think so


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

*Lmao, good points. *


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

shit when is the last time you heard a song about killing. its bitches and money...thats it. raps dead. i listen to old skool.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> shit when is the last time you heard a song about killing. its bitches and money...thats it. raps dead. i listen to old skool.


*I'm pretty sure all that shit is in every rap song. well not the good ones at least. *


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

the rap that comes out this days is about 99% bullshit. the only good rapper thats out right now is t.i. and even his shit is watered down.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

*You got it.*


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

im surprised i can even find anyone that listens to old skool anymore. im drunk right now but if it was morning i would tell you the same thing...listen to old skool and support it. just like weed. if you let it die it will die.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> im surprised i can even find anyone that listens to old skool anymore. im drunk right now but if it was morning i would tell you the same thing...listen to old skool and support it. just like weed. if you let it die it will die.


*ahah sweet shit, totally true. I would have never known you were drunk if you didn't tell me. I hate people that are over dramatic when they are drunk, and stoned at that. dude, if you have some bud go take some bong hits, but make sure one is for me *


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

lol. shit im drunk to often. i'd like to replace it with some weed but unfortunetly my dealer is on vacation and im out.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

*That's shitty, I'm dry too. but anyways man I'm out!*


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

...yeah newayz. i need to go relax. peace out man. i'll holla at you some time.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

solo r u serious u havent heard a good song about killin
listen to tech n9ne pain a dark picture
or midwest choppas come on man quit bein all main stream if u wanna listen to songs about killin go underground


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 7, 2008)

*Caribou Lou by Tech N9ne is pretty good.*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 7, 2008)

yes it is have u ever had the drink its amazing
but umm anyway ya its not a killing song


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah i dont like that tech n9ne song. carbou lou i can listen to but its not sumthin i would put on.

here you go. its a song thats actually about sumthin. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr4I7wKgnwA


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 7, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> YouTube - T.I - LIVE IN THE SKY


*I love that song, pretty ballin.* *T.I. has always been making good stuff.*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 7, 2008)

ti is a beast 
no doubt but u didnt like which tech n9ne song


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 12, 2008)

YouTube - The Notorious B.I.G. - Dead Wrong

a good song and has to do with killin. not about it but mentions it a shit load. cant hate on a biggie song


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

meh i really dont like biggie all that much
just aint my cup of tea
i was always a pac fan


----------



## donWonton (Aug 12, 2008)

i hate this new club rap/southern bulll shit.young joc..wetc


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

stop hatin on the south
they gotta be doin somthin right
cause the south runs hip hop


----------



## donWonton (Aug 12, 2008)

not all southern is bad..props to lil weavah..maybe a few more...three six WAS tight


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

three six still is its just that one annoying ass song
weezy
jeezy
ross
these 3 run the south and hip hop in general
i mean they are on EVERY1s song


----------

